# Hello



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, horses are part of a healthy lifestyle, worth every penny!


----------



## AnotherHorseDad (May 5, 2013)

waresbear said:


> Welcome to the forum, horses are part of a healthy lifestyle, worth every penny!


So far it has been a good use of money on a smiles per $ basis.


----------



## ilovepie32 (Apr 26, 2012)

This is so great of you to join the forum 
My parents would never even watch me ride a horse, let alone join a forum to learn more!

Welcome to The Horse Forum!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

I agree that it's very commendable for you to learn what you can about horses for your daughter. Knowledge is power, and you'll be better prepared for all the things that are bound to be put in front of you. 

It's also definitely something y'all can share together. Riding with my daughter is always the best part of my day, not to you need to ride, but her joy can surely be best enjoyed if you are a part of it. 

Hopefully y'all can bond and enjoy this part of her life together.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

So, you are looking for a horse for your daughter,or something the family will share? A horse for lessons or trailriding or both?


----------



## AnotherHorseDad (May 5, 2013)

It will be a horse for her riding English, jumping and local trails. 

She would like to do eventing, eventually.


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

You might as well just start looking for a second the rest of the family can use as well, lol. As soon as my parents were able to start learning with me, they were hooked!!! And my dad was DEAD set on us never getting horses.

They haven't NOT had a horse for themselves in the last 25 years. Now they get to enjoy the horses with their grandkids.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnotherHorseDad (May 5, 2013)

I waiting for my wife or older daughter to start dropping hints. 

Unfortunately, my older daughter seems to be allergic to horses.


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! It's awesome that you are getting so involved with your daughters passion. Hopefully you'll share some adventures of your journey in to the horse world.


----------



## AnotherHorseDad (May 5, 2013)

My personality is such that I crave information about anything I'm involved in.

My introduction to horses has been very uncomfortable because, frankly, I'm lack fundamental knowledge. 

I've already learned much from this forum, and I'm hoping it can help make me more knowledgeable.


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

AnotherHorseDad said:


> I waiting for my wife or older daughter to start dropping hints.
> 
> Unfortunately, my older daughter seems to be allergic to horses.


HA!!! Hasn't stopped my dad or I, lol.:rofl:


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!!


----------

